# What do your doves like to snack on?



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Good evening! I am just curious about what your doves like to eat?

I read the post on dove diet and foods that are toxic to them. I have been feeding mine a birdseed mix called "dove supreme" supplemented with crushed oyster shells. Of course, from the mix they have their favorite seeds which they pick out, then toss the ones they dont like all over the place. 

Once Persnickety has eaten all her favorites and wants more, she poops in her food dish so I have to change it! Lol. (I don'know, maybe I am giving her too much credit but she seems to know what she is doing and therefore has me trained very well!)

Are there any snacks or treats that your doves enjoy? Also any good vitamin supplements for doves anyone can recommend?


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Ours love millet spray I want to give them other treats but I don't want to hurt them so I haven't braved it yet


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah Millet sprays. That's a good idea! Idiot me, before I found this board, I put some broccoli in the cage. They didn't eat it though!


----------

